# Natalie is home....



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

We picked up our Irish Wolfhound on saturday... Natalie is 9 weeks old and 22 lbs... but she is very long and quite tall... she is probably the size of a 4 or 5 month old golden in height.... She is in a golden retriever sized crate and takes up all of it. 

She is doing well housebreaking when she is out of her crate, she was having a few issues in her crate and I discovered that she does let you know but very quietly so you have to be paying attention. I have opted to sleep downstairs on the futon with her. 

So without further ado.... 
Natalie - O'lugh Milbrose Dare to be Different 










Bing knows that when he opens his eyes she will be gone... or so he hopes


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

OMG, that face!! She's adorable!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Natalie*

Natalie is JUST BEAUTIFUL!! CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oh my goodness, I have never seen an Irish Wolfhound pup before. Natalie is beautiful and so adorable. Love her precious face!

Congratulations!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congratulations on your newest addition! I know how long you have been waiting for her to come home! She is beautiful!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

She is SO CUTE!!!! I love her face.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I think I'm in love! Oh my god... what a face!!
She is absolutely precious.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words.... We have been waiting for this girl for a long time. I started researching Wolfhounds over 2 years ago and have been talking to this breeder and waiting for about 2 years now. she has been a long time coming but finding the right breeder and the right puppy was worth the wait. 

She is so different from my sporting dogs... and she really just wants to lay on me and sleep .... she is just starting to get braver and she is spending more time with the other dogs.... I am looking forward to some nice weather as its been raining since she came home... 

so thank you all, I htink she is just adorable and she totally has me wrapped around her little (giant) paw


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

She is beautiful! Love the second picture.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

"Bing knows that when he opens his eyes she will be gone... or so he hopes" 

But she is soooooo adorable.:smooch:


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

What a gorgeous face she has! 
You'd be right about that second picture  Poof... she'll be gone!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Her face is just priceless.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What a cute dog! And that second picture is priceless!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

The picture with Bing is the funniest! Congratulations on bringing home your girl. You will have to keep us up to date on all Natlie's adventures.... By the looks of things there will be plenty! 
Have fun!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations. Natalie is a gorgeous pup. You are going to have fun with her.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh my, what a face!! She is just darling! What a pretty brindle colour, too.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I can't wait to see her grow up! Please keep posting pics!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

She is so different from my sporting dogs... and she really just wants to lay on me and sleep .... 

She is beautiful, but wonder what happens when she is full grown and wants to sleep on you:wavey:


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Love her-what a face! My friends have a Scottish Deerhound, and he is big enough, I can't imagine a Wolfhound.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

goldensmum said:


> She is so different from my sporting dogs... and she really just wants to lay on me and sleep ....
> 
> She is beautiful, but wonder what happens when she is full grown and wants to sleep on you:wavey:


it will be a very very sad day indeed


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

She is super sweet and I love that second pic!


----------

